# Un poco de Surco



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

(Este es mi primer thread así que sean considerados con los comentarios )
Traté de tomar más fotos, pero no pude estar afuera mucho tiempo porque estoy medio enfermo y bueno, cuando pueda saldré a tomar más fotos de este distrito (ya que por lo visto no es muy tomado en cuenta en el foro, sobretodo la zona) y de más zonas de Lima.









Cayalti









Parque cercano a la avenida Primavera









Zinnia









Avenida La Encalada (cuadra 12)









Vista desde el cerro (Av. Raúl Ferrero)









Tienda Bosch (Av. El Polo)









Cruce de la Av. El Derby con la Av. El Polo









Av. El Derby









Av. El Polo (cdra. 8 me parece)









Clínica San Pablo









Centro comercial "El Polo" (vista desde el local de Starbucks aproximadamente)









Av. El Polo (cuadra 6)









Av. La Encalada (entre las cuadras 11 y 12)









Av. La Encalada (cuadra 12)









Av. La Encalada (cuadra 6)

Pronto pondré más


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que bien por tu esfuerzo Fedox, esta bonito tu hilo, sigue posteando. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola gracias por el aporte. Sabes si el edificio de la primera y segunda foto es para oficinas?? . Veo que hay muchas construcciones nuevas y esa tienda Bosch quedo super. Veo algunas avenidas conocidas como el Polo pero en las primeras estoy un poco perdido. 

Una sugerencia si no es mucha molestia. Muchos de los foristas como sabras son de otras ciudades del Peru, algunos peruanos que vivimos en el extranjero y otros que son extranjeros. Nos ayudarias mucho si pones el nombre de las calles o avenidas, para ubicarnos mejor.

Mil gracias por tu primer thread y espero ver mas.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Muy buen thread, las areas residenciales de Surco son muy bien urbanizadas, felicitaciones


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

buenas fotos amigo!!!
sabian que hay un proyecto para la continuacion de la via expresa que atraviesa el distrito de surco, muy cerca a su centro historico.
ahora que el alcalde castañeda esta invirtiendo en la vialidad de lima, seria bueno desempolvar este proyecto.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Gran aporte! Esa zona de Surco tiene mucho que mostrar! Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios  fácil hoy salgo a tomar más fotos.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que buen thread, se ve muy bien Surco, bastante movimiento comercial y los edificios se ven bien aunque chatitos pero igual felicitaciones kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No conozco muy bien esa zona, pero se ve bien.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Este distrito luce tranquilo y se muestra interesante en fotos ! Buen aporte !


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Surco siempre va ser uno de mis distritos preferidos.. por su tranquilidad y su ambiente.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que chevre se ve Surco !! Bacanes las fotos !


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos fedox17 :banana: buen aporte  justo no se ha mostrado mucho esas zonas  Ojala sigas aportando mas :banana: faltarian mas fotitos de la zona interior del CC polo  y de sus alrededores done hay varios edificios en construccion :banana: 

PD: Yo siempre he querido tomar unas panoramicas desde el cerro Centinela :tongue3: pero siempre hay mucha neblina  solo una vez que pase por ahi vi el cielo totalmente despejado y se veia lindisisisma la densidad de edificios de LIma  pero esa vez no me habia prestado camara :bash: ..(la mia aun sigue malograda  )


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

me encanta la parte del polo jeje bueno wenas pics gracias Fedox


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

buenas imagenes


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SURCO TIENE ZONAS MUY LINDAS Y CASAS PRECIOSAS EN ALGUNAS DE SUS ZONAS COMO LA VIRREYNA.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Buen aporte fedox17!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Lo prometido es deuda, aquí más fotos de Surco en una fría mañana.









Calle Los aymaras









Cruce del Jr. El Cortijo con el Jr. Los alamos









Jr. El cortijo cdra. 1









Colegio Nuestra señora de la reconciliación









Colegio Peruano Británico









Edificio de Impsat en el cruce de la avenida Manuel Olguín con el Jirón Orión









Edificio de Americatel









La Universidad de Lima vista desde Manuel Olguín









La Universidad de Lima vista desde Javier Prado









Colegio SS.CC. Recoleta en el límite de La Molina con Surco









Cruce de la avenida Raúl Ferrero con la avenida club el golf de los incas









Rosatel









Av. El Polo cuadra 10









Av. El Polo cuadra 10

Después postearé más fotos de Surco de noche 
PD: Si alguna imagen no se ve, avísenme porque el ImageShack está medio raro :S


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

A continuación pongo las fotos que no se veían:









Rosatel









Cruce de la avenida Raúl Ferrero con la avenida club el golf de los incas









Av. El Polo cuadra 10









Av. El Polo cuadra 10

Espero que ahora si se vean


----------



## pepian3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

q buena!!! en la foto el bus amarilo es el de mi colegio LNAG CORAZON


----------

